# [Theme] Red Noire V1.0 [AOKP ROM]



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to Red Noire!
This is a system theme for the TF101 Transformer running AOKP ROM. The official download for AOKP is here.

Themed elements include:
framework-res.apk
systemui.apk
LatinIME.apk
settings.apk
Gmail.apk
Email.apk
(more to come!)

*Downloads:*
Milestone 4
http://www.box.com/s/415276df7631ccbc886c
Build 28:
http://www.box.com/s/f34c5e553d87d1016ca9

*Gallery of Screenshots:*
http://min.us/mblh9UZJzE/1

*Animated Screenshots:*


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

Changelog


```
<br />
[B][U]Changelog[/U][/B]<br />
<br />
Version 1.0-Initial Release<br />
<br />
Version 1.1- updated to build 28 and removed LatinIME keyboard due to FC issues at this time (Milestone 4 still has keyboard support, though) [i]update- keyboard fixed, and uncluded by default[/i]<br />
<br />
Version 1.2:<br />
- new, sleeker holo.dark background<br />
- cleaner action bar<br />
- themed keyboard added back by default on b28
```


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

*F.A.Q. / Notes*

*Where is my Keyboard?*
- Go into settings and choose Android Keyboard as default keyboard again.
- 
*Market crashes when updating apps?*

-In settings, go to apps>all>google play store and force stop it. Hit uninstall updates, then clear data. Go back and sign in again.

*I just flashed and my clock is still blue?*

In AOKP, you have the option of manually setting the color of the clock, so to make it match, simply head to rom control and set the clock color to hex #9e0000


----------



## jmwils3 (Jun 25, 2011)

artvandelay440 said:


> *F.A.Q. / Notes*
> 
> *Where is my Keyboard?*
> - Go into settings and choose Android Keyboard as default keyboard again.
> ...


not trying to be a noob, but I cant get this installed on AOKP 1.6 from XDA. It says it installs just fine through recovery (rogue recovery, fyi, with install from internal and external sd), but when it loads, it shows the loading screen after bootanimation, then loops back into an endless loop of the boot animation







I really like the look of the theme, I just cant seem to get it working.


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

jmwils3 said:


> not trying to be a noob, but I cant get this installed on AOKP 1.6 from XDA. It says it installs just fine through recovery (rogue recovery, fyi, with install from internal and external sd), but when it loads, it shows the loading screen after bootanimation, then loops back into an endless loop of the boot animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a noob question at all  If you are running build 28, then that will cause the incompatibility, since this was for M4. Rugue Recovery works just fine, since that's what i use. I'm porting all changes for build 28 right now, so it will be done and uploaded soon.


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

Build 28 support added. Removed LatinIME until i can get the FC issue resolved.


----------



## wildchld (Jun 24, 2011)

artvandelay440 said:


> Build 28 support added. Removed LatinIME until i can get the FC issue resolved.


Very nice! Try moving the lib file from the apk to the system/lib worked for me in the pass

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

wildchld said:


> Very nice! Try moving the lib file from the apk to the system/lib worked for me in the pass
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got it working: )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

